# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Διασταύρωση μεγαλοσώμων φυλών ορνίθων με νάνες

## ταως λοφιοφορος

Καλησπερα φιλοι/ες!

Πριν απο καποιους μηνες εχασα απο κουναβι το κοκκορακι-νανο που ειχα.Ετσι τωρα οι 5 νανες κοτουλες που εχω δεν εχουν ομοιο κοκκορα ιδιας ρατσας,αλλα ζευγαρωνουν με τον κανονικο κοκκορα που εχω τον μεγαλο.Θελω να ρωτησω οποιον εχει αναλογη εμπειρια εαν τα αυγα τους μετα θα ειναι γονιμοποιημενα η' λογω διαφορας μεγεθους μεταξυ κοκκορα-νανας θα ειναι ασπορα?Εχω ακουσει πολλες περιπτωσεις που εχει συμβει το αντιθετο δηλαδη μεγαλοσωμες κοτες να ζευγαρωνουν με νανους κοκκορες και να προκυπτει..κατι ενδιαμεσο.Εδω που τα πραγματα ειναι αντιστροφα θα ισχυει κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## geofil

Είναι και δική μου απορία αυτό.
Δεν ξέρω και πως θα ονομάζαμε το αποτέλεσμα του ζευγαρώματος. Αυτό το... κάτι ενδιάμεσο, μισό-νανάκι μισό-κανονικό.  :Confused0007: 
Δεν βλέπω πάντως λόγο να μην είναι γόνιμα τα αυγά. Εδώ διαβάζω ότι συμβαίνει να έχουμε γόνιμα αυγά από ζευγάρωμα κόκορα με φραγκόκοτα που πρόκειται για τελείως διαφορετικό είδος.
Αν έχει κανείς την εμπειρία, ας μας πει.

----------


## PAIANAS

Εμπειρία δεν έχω αλλά θεωρώ ότι το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι γόνιμο ,δίνοντας ενδιάμεσου μεγέθους απογόνους .
Το θέμα είναι γιατί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ..
Θεωρώ το πλέον ενδεδειγμένο να βρεθεί (εύκολα) κόκκορας νανάκι και το κάθε είδος να ζευγαρώσει ξεχωριστά .
Το μπαστάρδεμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ,δεν προσφέρει απολύτως τίποτα .Ούτε συνέχιση του είδους ,ούτε για κρέας ,ούτε για αυγά .

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Paiana εχεις δικιο.Απλα και μονο εγκυκλοπαιδικα ρωταω επειδη βλεπω οτι ο κοκκορας προτιμαει να..συνεβρισκεται με τις νανες παρα με τις μεγαλες κοτες! :Fighting0029:  Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι συντομα θα ξαναβρω νανο και θα τα χωρισω.

----------


## PAIANAS

Τις κουλαντράρει καλύτερα ...όπως εμείς τις λίγο πιο κοντές γυναίκες ..είναι πιο ''μανιτζέβελες'' και συνήθως πιο τσαχπίνες  ..

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Τις κουλαντράρει καλύτερα ...όπως εμείς τις λίγο πιο κοντές γυναίκες ..είναι πιο ''μανιτζέβελες'' και συνήθως πιο τσαχπίνες  ..


+1........

----------


## geofil

> βλεπω οτι ο κοκκορας προτιμαει να..συνεβρισκεται με τις νανες παρα με τις μεγαλες κοτες!


Περί ορέξεως...
Και ο δικός ο κόκορας νανάκι φαίνεται να γουστάρει περισσότερο τις φραγκόκοτες από τι νάνες κότες. Βίτσια είναι αυτά.
Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν ισχύει ότι μπορεί να τις χειριστεί καλύτερα. Απλά προτιμάει πιο νταρντάνες γκόμενες.

----------


## adreas

Νίκο  ο μεγάλος  κόκορας δεν  μπορεί  να βρει  εύκολα  το  στόχο  του στο μικρό  νανάκι  μόνο να  το  πατήσει φτάνει όχι  ότι  δεν μπορεί  να  συμβεί,   αντίθετα ο  νάνος  κόκορας βρίσκει  ποιο  εύκολα το  στόχο  με αποτέλεσμα  να  βγαίνουν ποιο  μεγάλες  από νανάκι  κότες  και  έχεις μεγαλύτερα  αυγά περισσότερο  κρέας  και  κάθετε  αρκετά συχνά  να  πυρώσει αυγά!!

----------


## PAIANAS

χαχα ....δίκιο έχεις ρε φίλε ...Σωστός !!

----------


## panagiotis7

καλημερα ευκολα παει ο κοκορας με τις νανες κ το αντιθετο σας το λεω απο πειρα κ αντεχουν πιο πολυ τα πουλακια που θα μας βγουν απλα θα χαλασεις αν εχεις τις ρατσες μπασταρδευοντε εμενα ετσι εχουν γινει

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω ετσι ξερω απο την εμπειρια μου!
Τα πουλια εχουν ενδιαμεσο μεγεθος και ειναι κανονικα γονιμα!
Το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει καποια συνεχεια στο ειδος!

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι οι νανες που εχω δεν ειναι καθαροαιμες,οποτε δεν κινδυνευει να''μπασταρδευτει''καποια ρατσα.Εξωτερικα φερνουν πιο πολυ σε λευκες Ολλανδικες(Dutsch bantam),αλλα ο εμπορος που μου τις εδωσε μου ειπε να μην το ψαχνω καν γιατι εχει ανακατεψει διαφορες μαζι τοσα χρονια.Οποτε αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λετε μπορει και να κανω μια δοκιμη με μπαμπα μεγαλο κοκκορα..

----------

